

The Game of Life - blackswan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120034796455789469.html

======
codewhisperer
The linked article refers to the board game version rather than the gliders
version.

------
eru
For seriously playing around with Life you should try Hashlife
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hashlife>). As the name say it uses hash table
memoization to speed up the calculation. Dramatically.

~~~
eru
Oops, I should have read the article first.

